# Rubber tire pusher??



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

I was at the Anoka County Fair and one of the venders, Dust Busters Sweeping, has come up with a use for very large old tires.

The cut them in half, cut the sidewall off the bottom side and mounted a bobcat plate to the back and sell them for $1600.00

They said they have sold a bunch to their subs with no complaints.
Just woundering if anybody has seen these in action.
I didn't have my camera with so no pictures.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

They use those for cleaning cowyards around here.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

He siad in winter the rubber stiffins up and it scrapes very well. He also said it starts at 8' wide and when full it stretches to 10' wide.
It seems like a good idea, almost dummy proof, there is nothing to wreck and if you hit something there is some give.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

My buddy made one for his skid(for snow) & he also made one for his brother whose pushes cow poo....they work good. I think he used Challenger tracks....his brothers is about 10 ft wide......but, his has hydraulics, so it can go from about 7 - 9ft.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I sure would like to see pics of this !!!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I saw that pusher first hand too... Seems like a lot of money for an old used tire bolted to a $200 plate, but maybe not. It would be nice to try then buy.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

He said the have a money back guaruntee, and they will come pick it up. He said they have never had one come back.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

DCS MN;792657 said:


> He said the have a money back guaruntee, and they will come pick it up. He said they have never had one come back.


I hope you get one, I would like to see it in action!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Id like to see a pic of this too.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

you can buy a brand new 10' bobcat pusher for 1,100.00 from pro-tech (or close to it)


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

redman6565;796658 said:


> you can buy a brand new 10' bobcat pusher for 1,100.00 from pro-tech (or close to it)


Where can you buy them at that price? I'll buy one today...check that, I'll buy 10 today.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Camden;796661 said:


> Where can you buy them at that price? I'll buy one today...check that, I'll buy 10 today.


my apologies, i just double checked my invoice and i picked it up for $1,500.00 but that still isn't bad at all and would be much more durable that just a "big tire" cut in half, i would think


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Camden;796661 said:


> Where can you buy them at that price? I'll buy one today...check that, I'll buy 10 today.


it does help that i can buy straight through Pro-Tech though and not a distributor, seeing they are manufactured here in Rochester, NY.


----------



## B.A.T.Man (Feb 9, 2010)

When the steel box scraper is rusting in the junk yard or your back lot (and your still paying for the broken curbs and cutting edges), the tire will still be pushing snow! And when your pushing up daisies the tire will still be pushing snow......


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*=-) heres a VID*



JohnnyRoyale;792680 said:


> Id like to see a pic of this too.


i know there more but i cant find them 




found it


----------



## B.A.T.Man (Feb 9, 2010)

www.SnowTechUSA.com for more viewing fun! Thanks!


----------



## plowguy44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I would never embarass the company I'm plowing for or myself by having a half tire in the middle of the parking lot connected to my equipment with my company name on it... IMO... I would rather spend the $100 every other year and repaint my boxes.


----------



## M.McDaniel (Oct 29, 2004)

Will there be black streaks on the pavement?


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

They use those around the shipyard where I work, seem to work quite well. No adverse effects that I see other than no angle, etc. But they move so quick in the SS it doesn't seem to matter, they can push a lot of snow a long way.


----------



## platinumpimps (Oct 18, 2008)

LMAO! i use this set up at the farm pushing cow **** down the straight.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

B.A.T.Man;1322551 said:


> When the steel box scraper is rusting in the junk yard or your back lot (and your still paying for the broken curbs and cutting edges), the tire will still be pushing snow! And when your pushing up daisies the tire will still be pushing snow......


The side of the tire does not wear down? The cutting edges on a plow do so I would expect the rubber would as well?


----------



## B.A.T.Man (Feb 9, 2010)

plowguy44;1323024 said:


> I would never embarass the company I'm plowing for or myself by having a half tire in the middle of the parking lot connected to my equipment with my company name on it... IMO... I would rather spend the $100 every other year and repaint my boxes.


Sorry you feel that way, The largest snow removers in the country, including the largest, a Billion $ company, I might add, feels differently. Most use it because how great a job it does and that it saves them a lot of money, but some like the fact that it's "green". Anyway, I guess we would rather have the people with the greatest vision and success in snow removal
using it first and the rest of the market can follow or just do what they have always done.....


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

So how much do you buy those junk tires for?


----------



## plowguy44 (Oct 14, 2011)

B.A.T.Man;1326325 said:


> Sorry you feel that way, The largest snow removers in the country, including the largest, a Billion $ company, I might add, feels differently. Most use it because how great a job it does and that it saves them a lot of money, but some like the fact that it's "green". Anyway, I guess we would rather have the people with the greatest vision and success in snow removal
> using it first and the rest of the market can follow or just do what they have always done.....


Prove it!

How are they "green" because you dont throw the used tire away? The manufacturing process still has to happen to produce the tire..... Thats not green.

Once the tire is done or warn or even never gets warn...it has to go somewhere.... Where does it go at the end of its life? I dont know where... but its not green

I have looked at a bunch of the larger companies websites (I dont know any billion dollar snow removal companies) since I have been in this business.. Lipinski, Integrated, Tovar, Case, Artic, Brickman, Valley Crest, North Country, ..... Not one picture of your tire... I have no problem following the new trend or the next big thing....... But this it aint....

Good Luck Tire Boy.....


----------



## B.A.T.Man (Feb 9, 2010)

plowguy44;1326893 said:


> Prove it!
> 
> How are they "green" because you dont throw the used tire away? The manufacturing process still has to happen to produce the tire..... Thats not green.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the well wishes! We get the tires from special tire OTR dumps around the country, the real cost (for the tires) to us, is the shipping, each tire can weigh 2 tons! We have an OTR recycler contracted that will take our (or your) used tires and turn them into specialized road building material. So yes we are "GREEN". As far as who is using them, some on your list are already using them "hint" the largest company on the list.....

Keep watching! You will start to see them everywhere soon... and then, if your the man you act like you are (a smart businessman) you will see one (or more) in you're lot too!

Have a Great season!


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Very creative. That's for sure. I think it would be great in open parking lots with no obstructions. However, with all the factories we do and all the loading docks we deal with, I don't think it would be a good solution for us because back blading large amounts of snow is crucial. So we either need a pick up wit a back blade or a modified pusher with an enclosed top to back drag on a skid steer. 

I don't think our owner would ever allow us to use one anyway because it wouldn't be up to his professional standard and image. But great concept. I would love to play with one at some point.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

How does it scrape the pavement.... none of the videos I have seen under real snow conditions show it scraping at all. 

And to the people who say it doesn't angle or can't back drag well you can't do that anyway with a regular pusher so I see no difference there.


----------



## B.A.T.Man (Feb 9, 2010)

DaveCN5,

Well first, we just sold 2 B.A.T's to one of the largest food wholesalers that sell to major grocery stores and they have plenty of loading docks. I don't know if you had a chance, but if you go to our site at www.SnowTechUSA.com you will see we have a BACK DRAG attachment that works great for loading docks and other tight places.

Second, I don't know your owner, but I know the owner of another Billion dollar company, and other owners that have companies in the hundreds of millions and they use it and like it. They also like the message it sends to the community. "We care about our environment and we are proud to show it!"

Thank you for the kind words about being creative, we love the way this product works and helps others in the snow removal business. Also, let me know where you're located and I may be able to set up a time for you to play with one!


----------



## B.A.T.Man (Feb 9, 2010)

G.Landscape;1327115 said:


> How does it scrape the pavement.... none of the videos I have seen under real snow conditions show it scraping at all.
> 
> And to the people who say it doesn't angle or can't back drag well you can't do that anyway with a regular pusher so I see no difference there.


G.Landscape,

Thanks for asking about the B.A.T!

To answer the scraping question, It scrapes as good or better than any pusher on the market. If you look closely on some of the videos you will see the Black of the road as it passes by. Also, it scrapes so well, one time when we were "demoing it" in the off season it scraped the white line right off the road!

If you have not visited our website lately at www.SnowTechUSA.com, you may have missed the new BAT - Back Drag Attachment! With this in place you have the best of both worlds!

Have a great season!


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

B.A.T.Man;1327126 said:


> Well first, we just sold 2 B.A.T's to one of the largest food wholesalers that sell to major grocery stores and they have plenty of loading docks. I don't know if you had a chance, but if you go to our site at www.SnowTechUSA.com you will see we have a BACK DRAG attachment that works great for loading docks and other tight places.


I was on your site, I didn't see anything on there besides the 1 small picture on the header on the far right. Our loading docks we do are not normal ones. They are actually recessed below ground and are very narrow. There is no way we would be able to turn a skid steer around in there to push out. It's back drag out 20+ feet, multiple times and then push it with a box.



B.A.T.Man;1327126 said:


> Second, I don't know your owner, but I know the owner of another Billion dollar company, and other owners that have companies in the hundreds of millions and they use it and like it. They also like the message it sends to the community. "We care about our environment and we are proud to show it!"


Oh I don't doubt it does well, it makes a lot of sense, but by professional image I mean our owner wants all the equipment washed weekly and every plow/pusher gets repainted every year. I just don't see him allowing a Big Arse Tire on the front of a skid steer. :laughing:



G.Landscape said:


> And to the people who say it doesn't angle or can't back drag well you can't do that anyway with a regular pusher so I see no difference there.


We modify the pushers on our skid steers. We weld plates onto the top of them so there is a top over it and then put a poly edge on it. That way we can drive forward into a tight spot, and then curl the pusher into the "dump position" so we can then drop it down so we can drag a large load out backwards. A curved tire wouldn't be able to accomplish this.


----------



## B.A.T.Man (Feb 9, 2010)

DaveCN5;1327184 said:


> I was on your site, I didn't see anything on there besides the 1 small picture on the header on the far right. Our loading docks we do are not normal ones. They are actually recessed below ground and are very narrow. There is no way we would be able to turn a skid steer around in there to push out. It's back drag out 20+ feet, multiple times and then push it with a box.
> 
> Oh I don't doubt it does well, it makes a lot of sense, but by professional image I mean our owner wants all the equipment washed weekly and every plow/pusher gets repainted every year. I just don't see him allowing a Big Arse Tire on the front of a skid steer.
> :laughing:
> ...


We do need to add some more Pic's of the Back "BAT" Drag Attachment. One of the best things about it is the visibility! You can see right up to the edge! 20' + is a long way, but the B.A.T. would work great for this. We would guarantee it! Thumbs Up


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

What's the acronym B.A.T. stand for?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Camden;1327209 said:


> What's the acronym B.A.T. stand for?


Big Ass Tire or something like that


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

If I had to guess... Big Azz Tire


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Jinx..........


----------



## B.A.T.Man (Feb 9, 2010)

Big a tire!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

we all typed that at the same time lol


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Gives a whole new meaning to being green. You will need lots of it to buy one. But then again, maybe it's worth it.


----------



## B.A.T.Man (Feb 9, 2010)

Everything costs some Green, but the important thing is how much Green you Save and Make..... With the B.A.T. You will be using this Green to make Green for a long long Time!!


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

As far as the green thing goes, the last thing I think of when I see one of those is " oh look there saving the planet by plowing with a big azz tire". 
Way to jump on the green bandwagon though.


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like they work great! Don't tell anyone else about them!


----------



## sswt (Nov 22, 2009)

a guy up town makes these....he starts with the plate for a skid loader and builds it up pretty beefy, then adds a section of quad-trac tracks that are wore out. its about 6 feet on the straight with about 2 feet of 45 out at the ends. the ones he makes are awesome for pushing snow, they push and push and its like having a plow with wings. the rubber is a few inches thick and very stiff to begin with so it scrapes pretty good too. ill have to take a picture of one next time i go to town. 

the guy charges about 1500 for them, and he has people are begging him to make one that will go on their pickups


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

DCS MN;791013 said:


> I was at the Anoka County Fair and one of the venders, Dust Busters Sweeping, has come up with a use for very large old tires.
> 
> The cut them in half, cut the sidewall off the bottom side and mounted a bobcat plate to the back and sell them for $1600.00
> 
> ...


In my e-mail from the CDN distributor, are you sitting down everyone.

"I would use the 7-8 ft unit and it is $4995.00"

I have been in retail for 20 years, having imported numerous items from the US market. There is absolutely no excuse for this kind of pricing in the Canadian market place or any market place for that matter. I like the idea of the BAT, I would have considered buying one but not at the expense of lining someones pocket in such a manner as indicated above. Business owners talk and regardless of whom may like the equipment and find the value in it, if they find that they have been overcharged on the product, it creates nothing but a $hitstorm later on down the road.


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

sswt;1352974 said:


> a guy up town makes these....he starts with the plate for a skid loader and builds it up pretty beefy, then adds a section of quad-trac tracks that are wore out. its about 6 feet on the straight with about 2 feet of 45 out at the ends. the ones he makes are awesome for pushing snow, they push and push and its like having a plow with wings. the rubber is a few inches thick and very stiff to begin with so it scrapes pretty good too. ill have to take a picture of one next time i go to town.
> 
> the guy charges about 1500 for them, and he has people are begging him to make one that will go on their pickups


Yes please to I would like to see them, maybe drive up to buy one. PM me with some pictures.


----------

